# (RISOLTO) Installazione

## gatto

Io sto tentando di installare Gentoo utiizzando la guida presente in questo indirizzo.

Ho seguito la guida pedisequamente.

Per generre il kernenel utilizzando Genkernel.

Dopo il reboot  mi appare il seguente messaggio d"errore:

```

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

```

Ovviamente ho sbagliato qualche settaggio in qualche file    :Sad:   ma quale file? E soprattuto qual'era il settaggio giusto?Last edited by gatto on Tue Mar 06, 2007 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Cominciamo dal file /boot/grub/grub.conf.

Postalo!

----------

## Onip

e anche /etc/fstab

----------

## fbcyborg

A questo punto anche un bel 

```
fdisk -l
```

non guasterebbe.

----------

## gatto

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cominciamo dal file /boot/grub/grub.conf.
> 
> Postalo!

 

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc

ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

 *Onip wrote:*   

> e anche /etc/fstab

 

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            defaults                0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> A questo punto anche un bel 
> 
> ```
> fdisk -l
> ```
> ...

 

il comando che tu suggevi non mi risponde quindi ho dato:

```

 fdisk /dev/hda

```

seguito da p

```

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6        2200    17631337+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            2201       12161    80011732+  83  Linux

Command (m for help):

```

----------

## crisandbea

prova cosi :

```
title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

da qui --> "kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev" fino a qui sulla stessa riga nel grub.

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 
```

 

ciauz

----------

## gatto

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> prova cosi :
> 
> ```
> title=Gentoo
> 
> ...

 

Effettivamente avevo pensato anch'io che andassero sulla stessa riga, ma seguendo il manuale pedissequamente...   :Very Happy: 

GRAZIE!!!

Ora pero' non e' finita.....

Durante il boot tutto ok fino a questo punto:

```

>> starting syslog-ng... [OK]

>> starting pcmcia...

   cardmgr[7046]: watching 1 soket

```

quando si blocca tutto   :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

che versione di udev???

posta l'errore completo se riesci.

ciao

----------

## gatto

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> che versione di udev???
> 
> posta l'errore completo se riesci.
> 
> ciao

 

Non so la versione di udev, dove la trovo?

L'errore e' tutto li, si verifica durante la fase iniziale quando sta' caricando tutto l'ambaradan  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *gatto wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   che versione di udev???
> 
> posta l'errore completo se riesci.
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

dai un 

```
eix -I udev
```

 oppure 

```
emerge -pv sys-fs/udev
```

ciao

----------

## gatto

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dai un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

risultato:

```

livecd gentoo # eix -I udev

bash: eix: command not found

livecd gentoo # emerge -pv sys-fs/udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-fs/udev".

```

ciao

----------

## crisandbea

direi che per usare il livecd devi fare prima il chroot eguendo la guida di installazione per verificare il tutto...

ciauz

----------

## gatto

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv sys-fs/udev
> ```
> ...

 

eccolo:

```

(chroot) livecd / # emerge -pv sys-fs/udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r11)

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r11 [087-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 184 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 184 kB

```

ciao

----------

## gatto

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix -I udev
> ```
> ...

 

eccolo:

```

(chroot) livecd / # eix -I udev

[U] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  079-r2 087 087-r1 ~090-r1 ~094 ~096 ~096-r1 ~098 ~099 ~100 ~100-r2 103 104-r9 104-r10 104-r11 ~104-r12

     Installed:           087-r1(15:37:27 08/03/06)(-selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

ciao

----------

## crisandbea

fai chroot da live cd, ed elimina 

```
sys-apps/coldplug 
```

 dopo di che riemergi aggiornando udev. 

ciao

----------

## gatto

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> fai chroot da live cd, ed elimina 
> 
> ```
> sys-apps/coldplug 
> ```
> ...

 

scusami ma sono un niubbio   :Very Happy: 

potresti spiegarmi passo passo 

te ne sarei davvero grato

grazie

----------

## Scen

avvia con il LiveCD di Gentoo

monta le partizioni (non occorre crearle, lo hai già fatto prima)

fai chroot nel sistema

elimina coldplug

```

emerge -aC coldplug

```

aggiorna udev

```

emerge --oneshot -auv udev

```

aggiorna i files di configurazione

```

dispatch-conf

```

esci dal chroot, smonta le partizioni, e riavvia

----------

## gatto

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aggiorna i files di configurazione
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Sad:   sono molto depresso...

Domanda:

e' normale che dopo questo comando esca una roba di questo tipo...

```

(chroot) livecd / # dispatch-conf

dispatch-conf: Error copying /etc/init.d/reboot.sh to /etc/config-archive/etc/init.d/reboot.sh: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/init.d/reboot.sh'; fatal

dispatch-conf: Error copying /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh to /etc/config-archive/etc/init.d/shutdown.sh: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/init.d/shutdown.sh'; fatal

--- /etc/DIR_COLORS     2006-08-03 15:37:22.000000000 +0000

+++ /etc/._cfg0000_DIR_COLORS   2007-01-23 17:44:55.000000000 +0000

@@ -1,10 +1,16 @@

 # Configuration file for dircolors, a utility to help you set the

 # LS_COLORS environment variable used by GNU ls with the --color option.

...

```

e  che parta una sfilza di 33 files da configurare la maggior parte dei quali incomprensibili??? 

Io non sapevo cosa fare e ad ognuno ho premuto N (next)

----

dopo il reboot il risultato e' stato:

```

udevd-event[4136]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd

udevd-event[4136]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

* WARNING: /etc/init.d/coldplug missing; skipping...

* starting syslog-ng...

* starting pcmcia...

   cardmgr[4670]: Watching 1 socket

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## Scen

 *gatto wrote:*   

>    sono molto depresso...

 

Benvenuto in Gentoo  :Wink: 

 *gatto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> e' normale che dopo questo comando esca una roba di questo tipo...
> ...

 

Benvenuto in Gentoo (2) :Wink: 

A parte gli scherzi, questa operazione, che ti ha "spaventato", è una delle più delicate e complesse, IMHO, di Gentoo, ovvero l'aggiornamento dei files di configurazione.

Per avere più informazioni:

```

emerge --help config

```

 *gatto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non sapevo cosa fare e ad ognuno ho premuto N (next)
> 
> 

 

Azzz.... male!  :Confused:  La maggior parte delle volte è opportuno aggiornare ad occhi chiusi i files di configurazione (se non li si ha mai modificati o se non si sa a cosa servono), in quanto apportano modifiche/correzioni/miglioramenti per il corretto funzionamento del sistema.

 *gatto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dopo il reboot il risultato e' stato:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ti consiglio di reinstallare udev, e aggiornare i files di configurazione, per cui:

```

emerge --oneshot udev

dispatch-conf

(rispondere "Y" alle domande)

```

Comunque ti consiglio di leggerti per bene il Manuale Gentoo, da qui in poi, possibilmente  :Wink: 

----------

## gatto

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dispatch-conf
> ...

 

In questo comando non c'e' la Y fra le risposte possibili.

Le risposte possibili sono:

```

>> q quit, h help, n next, e edit-new, z zap-new, u use-new

   m merge, t toggle-merge, l look-merge:

```

Io di solito rispondevo N a tutte...

...Dovrei cambiare?

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

usa 

```
etc-update 
```

  dando come parametro quando te lo chiede 

```
-3 e poi y
```

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Ho fatto confusione tra i comandi di etc-update e dispatch-conf, chiedo venia  :Embarassed: 

Comunque segui il consiglio di crisandbea, se dispatch-conf ti crea confusione.

----------

## gatto

Durante la fase di boot...

```

* WARNING: /etc/init.d/coldplug missing; skipping...

* starting syslog-ng...

* starting pcmcia...

   cardmgr[8538]: Watching 1 socket 

 
```

Ho pero' notato che molto prima mi da un'altro errore.

Ho rifatto il boot parecchie volte per vedere se riuscivo a leggere il problema ma senza successo.  :Sad: 

Esiste il modo per leggere un qualche file di log?

La mia ipotesi e' che il problema sia a monte e che l'errore finale sia solo una conseguenza.

Ho detto una cazzata?   :Question: 

----------

## Kernel78

con dispatch-conf avresti dovuto dare u (per use-new)

----------

## crisandbea

 *gatto wrote:*   

> Durante la fase di boot...
> 
> ```
> 
> * WARNING: /etc/init.d/coldplug missing; skipping...
> ...

 

dai:

1) 

```
rc-update del coldplug default
```

2)

```
emerge --depclean 
```

3)

```
revdep-rebuild
```

4)

```
emerge --sync
```

5)

```
emerge -pvtDuN world
```

ciauz

----------

## gatto

```
rc-update del coldplug default
```

risultato:

```

(chroor) livecd / # rc-update del coldplug default

 * 'coldplug' not found in any of the specified runlevels

```

```
revdep-rebuild
```

risultato:

```

(chroor) livecd / # revdep-rebuild

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

```

```
emerge --sync
```

risultato:

```

(chroor) livecd / # emerge --sync

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(107) [receiver=2.6.8]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(107) [receiver=2.6.8]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(107) [receiver=2.6.8]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(107) [receiver=2.6.8]

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

```

Il resto tutto ok.

ciauo

----------

## Scen

Tutti i comandi che ti sono stati elencati devi eseguirli DENTRO al sistema Gentoo, per cui, dopo aver avviato con il livecd, devi montare le partizioni ed effettuare il chroot, come spiegato nel Manuale Gentoo.

----------

## gatto

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Tutti i comandi che ti sono stati elencati devi eseguirli DENTRO al sistema Gentoo, per cui, dopo aver avviato con il livecd, devi montare le partizioni ed effettuare il chroot, come spiegato nel Manuale Gentoo.

 

L'ho fatto  :Very Happy:  infatti sono chroot quando lancio i comandi e le partizioni sono tutte installate come da manuale.

----------

## crisandbea

 *gatto wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Tutti i comandi che ti sono stati elencati devi eseguirli DENTRO al sistema Gentoo, per cui, dopo aver avviato con il livecd, devi montare le partizioni ed effettuare il chroot, come spiegato nel Manuale Gentoo. 
> 
> L'ho fatto  infatti sono chroot quando lancio i comandi e le partizioni sono tutte installate come da manuale.

 

dagli output da te postati non si direbbe vedi (chroor), e non (chroot) come dice il manuale.

----------

## Kernel78

 *gatto wrote:*   

> Il resto tutto ok.

 

Il resto senza quei comandi (nella giusta sequenza) conta poco niente.

coldplug probabilmente è nel runlevel boot, revdep-rebuild non è installato emerge -av app-portage/gentoolkit lo installa, il problema del sync sembra dato da un problema del dns o dal nome del mirror errato.

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> dagli output da te postati non si direbbe vedi (chroor), e non (chroot) come dice il manuale.

 

e come sei fiscale, li poteva anche scriverci (pincopallino) e non cambierebbe nulla, si tratta solo di una modifica al prompt per non confondersi e ricordarsi che ci si trova in un chroot

----------

## gatto

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *gatto wrote:*    *Scen wrote:*   Tutti i comandi che ti sono stati elencati devi eseguirli DENTRO al sistema Gentoo, per cui, dopo aver avviato con il livecd, devi montare le partizioni ed effettuare il chroot, come spiegato nel Manuale Gentoo. 
> 
> L'ho fatto  infatti sono chroot quando lancio i comandi e le partizioni sono tutte installate come da manuale. 
> 
> dagli output da te postati non si direbbe vedi (chroor), e non (chroot) come dice il manuale.

 

OK (chroot) ho sbagliato a digitare....

ma i comandi li ho dati comunque tutti giusti e nell'ordine indicato nel post...

E mo che faccio? Ritento?

----------

## gatto

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *gatto wrote:*   Il resto tutto ok. 
> 
> Il resto senza quei comandi (nella giusta sequenza) conta poco niente.
> 
> coldplug probabilmente ï¿½ nel runlevel boot, revdep-rebuild non ï¿½ installato emerge -av app-portage/gentoolkit lo installa, il problema del sync sembra dato da un problema del dns o dal nome del mirror errato.

 

->emerge -av app-portage/gentoolkit l

```

(chroot) livecd gentoo # emerge -av app-portage/gentoolkit

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-portage/gentoolkit".

```

----------

## crisandbea

il sync lo hai completato ???

ciauz

----------

## gatto

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> il sync lo hai completato ???
> 
> ciauz

 

Questo il risultato:

```

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes/files/.digest-xfwm4-themes-4.2.3.Oahpyi" failed: No space left on device (28)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes/files/.digest-xfwm4-themes-4.4.0.YvKR8V" failed: No space left on device (28)

Number of files: 145023

Number of files transferred: 15755

Total file size: 165079332 bytes

Total transferred file size: 27649002 bytes

Literal data: 27649002 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3300861

File list generation time: 33.072 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 346769

Total bytes received: 31691104

sent 346769 bytes  received 31691104 bytes  63128.81 bytes/sec

total size is 165079332  speedup is 5.15

rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1298) [generator=2.6.8]

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

```

----------

## Scen

Ti chiedo scusa se sembrerò brusco, però questa discussione si sta protraendo un pò troppo, e ho sempre di più l'impressione che nella tua installazione ci sia qualche problema di troppo.

Quell'errore di "no space left on device" mi fa pensare che ci sia qualche problema di partizionamento del tuo disco, a questo punto mi viene da consigliarti di ripartire da zero, SEGUIRE per filo e per segno il manuale Gentoo, reinstallando tutto il sistema.

Inoltre ti consiglio caldamente di cercare nella Documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo per i vari problemi/necessità che incontrerai, PRIMA di postare sul forum. Vabbè che la maggior parte degli utenti sono disponibili ad aiutare, però dall'altra parte si richiede un minimo di volontà e di impegno  :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Prima fai chroot per l'ennesima volta e fai queste cose:

```
nano /etc/make.conf
```

trovi la riga SYNC e la cancelli, al suo posto metti

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

stessa cosa con GENTOO_MIRROR

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://ftp.snt

.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.

zie.pg.gda.pl http://ftp.lug.ro/gentoo/ http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.

org/"
```

poi

```
emerge --sync
```

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

```
emerge -1av udev
```

se a questo punto se ti chiede di aggiornare dei file di configurazione tu dai

```
etc-update
```

e poi fai -5 e invio. poi prosegui

```
emerge -av gentoolkit
```

```
emerge -DNav world
```

stessa cosa di sopra, se hai dei file di conf da aggiornare

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

vedi sempre nota file

```
emerge --depclean --ask
```

domanda per gli altri: se la partizione di root è /dev/hda3 come in questo caso, in grub.conf ci andrà root (hd0,2) non root (hd0,0) giusto?

facci sapere

----------

## crisandbea

@^stefano^

se la riga relativa

```
 root (hd0,0) 
```

 non è la vera partizione di root ma la boot.

ciauz

----------

## gatto

[quote="^Stefano^"]

```
emerge --sync
```

ad un certo punto ho dovuto dare <ctrl>+<c>

perche' sullo schermo cominciavano ad  apparire scritte tipo:

```

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/sys-fs/udev/files/.udev.rules-084.8xzcab" failed: No space left on device (28)

```

------------------------------------

Come diceva il buon Scen forse devo ripartire da zero  :Sad: 

Il problema che io mi pongo e' questo:

Ok, riparto da zero, e come lui dice "seguo il manuale alla lettera" ma io questo l'ho gia' fatto 

utiizzando la guida presente in questo indirizzo.

Ho seguito la guida pedisequamente.

Per generre il kernenel ho utilizzato Genkernel.

----

Ora...

alcune questioni:

1) esiste una guida per utenti davvero "idioti" come penso di essere io?

2) nel file  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ci vanno i moduli caricati automaticamente, posso, per non sbagliare, lasciare vuoto quel file?

------------------------------------

GRAZIE A TUTTI!

----------

## ^Stefano^

allora; si, il file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 è per i moduli ma con le nuove versioni di udev non serve più da quello che vedo. carica tutto lui, almeno da me   :Shocked: 

dal messaggio di errore che riporti sembra che non riesca a memorizzare i file per mancanza di spazio. é possibile che hai fatto qualche castroneria con le partizioni?   :Confused: 

----------

## Scen

 *gatto wrote:*   

> 1) esiste una guida per utenti davvero "idioti" come penso di essere io?

 

Tranquillo,   :Wink:  nessuno mette in dubbio la tua buona volontà e attenzione nel seguire la guida, probabilmente hai commesso qualche errore (partizionamento, come suppone anche ^Stefano^) in uno dei tanti passaggi. Sapessi io quante volte ho rifatto l'installazione (a volte, avendo a disposizione un secondo pc da maltrattare, l'ho fatto solo per impararmela bene).   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pwe il partizionamento, se crei un'unica partizione, riservagli almeno 2-3 G, altrimenti corri il rischio di incorrere nuovamente in errori simili a quello che riscontri in fase di sync.

----------

## gatto

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dal messaggio di errore che riporti sembra che non riesca a memorizzare i file per mancanza di spazio. ï¿½ possibile che hai fatto qualche castroneria con le partizioni?  

 

In realta' e' quello che ho pensato anch'io ma avevo seguito il manuale alla lettera, pedissequamente...

comunque questo e' lo schhema delle mie partizioni:

```

(chroot) livecd # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6        2200    17631337+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            2201       12161    80011732+  83  Linux

```

e questo lo spazio usato:

```

(chroot) livecd ~ # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpfs                 506M   20M  487M   4% /

/dev/hdb              683M  683M     0 100% /mnt/cdrom

/dev/loop0            647M  647M     0 100% /mnt/livecd

udev                  506M  264K  505M   1% /dev

cachedir              647M  647M     0 100% /mnt/livecd/lib/splash/cache

tmpfs                 506M  4.4M  501M   1% /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware

tmpfs                 506M  461M   45M  92% /mnt/livecd/usr/portage

/dev/hda3              76G  1.9G   70G   3% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/hda1              38M  5.2M   31M  15% /mnt/gentoo/boot

```

 :Question: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

lo spazio sembra esserci. prova da una live a dare una controllatina al disco con fsck. in base al file system hai opzioni diverse da usare ma io non l'ho mai neanche guardato quel tool quindi non posso esserti molto di aiuto.

----------

## gatto

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> lo spazio sembra esserci. prova da una live a dare una controllatina al disco con fsck. in base al file system hai opzioni diverse da usare ma io non l'ho mai neanche guardato quel tool quindi non posso esserti molto di aiuto.

 

Scusa ho provato a capire come funziona il comando fsck, ma l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a capire e' che se sbagli parametro ti fa dei danni incredibili...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gatto wrote:*   

> Scusa ho provato a capire come funziona il comando fsck, ma l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a capire e' che se sbagli parametro ti fa dei danni incredibili...

 

fdisk fa danni se lo usi su un filesystem montato. se lo smonti non succede nulla

----------

## gatto

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *gatto wrote:*   Scusa ho provato a capire come funziona il comando fsck, ma l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a capire e' che se sbagli parametro ti fa dei danni incredibili... 
> 
> fdisk fa danni se lo usi su un filesystem montato. se lo smonti non succede nulla

 

ma come si usa?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gatto wrote:*   

> ma come si usa?

 

fsck --help fornisce la sintassi completa. se hai bisogno di ulteriori informazioni puoi usare la man page: man fsck

questo genere di domande è fortemente sconsigliato, sul forum. una risposta esaudiente consisterebbe nel fare un copia & incolla da quello che si ottiene da quei due comandi

----------

## gatto

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *gatto wrote:*   1) esiste una guida per utenti davvero "idioti" come penso di essere io? 
> 
> Tranquillo,   nessuno mette in dubbio la tua buona volontà e attenzione nel seguire la guida, probabilmente hai commesso qualche errore (partizionamento, come suppone anche ^Stefano^) in uno dei tanti passaggi. Sapessi io quante volte ho rifatto l'installazione (a volte, avendo a disposizione un secondo pc da maltrattare, l'ho fatto solo per impararmela bene).  
> 
> Pwe il partizionamento, se crei un'unica partizione, riservagli almeno 2-3 G, altrimenti corri il rischio di incorrere nuovamente in errori simili a quello che riscontri in fase di sync.

 

Ok, riparto da zero....

Prima di partire ho pero' una domanda:

Nel file /etc/make.conf e' presente il settaggio della variabile USE, posso non metterre niente?

----------

## gatto

 *gatto wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*    *gatto wrote:*   1) esiste una guida per utenti davvero "idioti" come penso di essere io? 
> 
> Tranquillo,   nessuno mette in dubbio la tua buona volontà e attenzione nel seguire la guida, probabilmente hai commesso qualche errore (partizionamento, come suppone anche ^Stefano^) in uno dei tanti passaggi. Sapessi io quante volte ho rifatto l'installazione (a volte, avendo a disposizione un secondo pc da maltrattare, l'ho fatto solo per impararmela bene).  
> 
> Pwe il partizionamento, se crei un'unica partizione, riservagli almeno 2-3 G, altrimenti corri il rischio di incorrere nuovamente in errori simili a quello che riscontri in fase di sync. 
> ...

 

Nella mia utima installazione l'avevo settata cosi:

```

USE="x86 oss apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm

 gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg kde gnome libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses

 nls oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib png python qt quicktime readline sdl

 slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype X xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

Manca qualcosa secondo voi?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

se non metti nulla ... usa quelle di default

----------

## Kind_of_blue

x86 non è una use valida ... e soprattutto nel make.conf dovresti mettere solo le use globali, ... per quelle locali c'è /etc/portage/package.use

Un buon riferimento per distinguerle può essere:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/USE

che riporta inizialmente quelle globali ... e nella seconda lista quelle locali che, se cliccate indicano compaiono le applicazioni che sono influenzate dalla use.

Per le locali "emerge -pv pacchetto" è una buona abitudine

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gatto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="x86 oss apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm
> ...

 

più che altro c'è troppa roba. così è formalmente sbagliato.

le USE possono anche essere incompatibili tra loro e così facendo ti esponi ai problemi che possono nascere da questo.

dovresti specificarle per pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.use, come specificato dalle guide ufficiali e non

----------

## gatto

ok lascio tutto vuoto cosi non sbaglio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gatto

EUREKA!!!

Ce l'ho fatta....

Gentoo è ora installato sul mio PC  :Smile: 

Onestamente non è proprio cosi...

Ho lanciato il LiveCD...

Sono passato ad una shell testuale...

Ho lanciato il comando install....

Ho scelto la modalità networkless....

La conseguenza di quest'ultima scelta è che il sistema da me creato è quello sul cd, e quindi non performante  :Sad: 

Prossimi passi:

1) Installare KDE

2) Disinstallare GNOME

3) Ricompilare il kernel

Ma per oggi....

... mi godo un meritato riposo.   :Cool: 

----------

